# I guess no one knows how this forum works....



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

....excuse the poor attempt to find out


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think we're all in learning mode at the moment. But hey, it keeps the forums active.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm happier now I know I can post and everything looks right i.e. unread in bold etc. Not too sure about all the colour.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

I find the new format a nightmare. Can't find anything. I used to be looking at the page dealing with ILR applications and was following posts there. Now I am lost. The colours/shades are far too vague as well.

I see I have 2 notifications, but can't find how to access them either. 

Yours perplexed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is an FAQ available. Click on the three vertical dots in the upper right corner and select FAQ. There are a number of options available.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

You have to admit that the old look had a 1996 vibe. The new look is clean and modern and incomprehensible to someone like me with a messy and old mentality. 

Okay. My flying pig is gone. I'm outta here.

Paul


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Its definitely all a bit..... modern.....

Not sure I like it but its a learning curve I guess.


----------

